# Styluz M537 Teaser



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Great price, what size tires you using?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm looking at running a set of Nitto Motivo's or Pirelli PZero Nero All-Seasons at 225/40. Its really a matter of if I can get the Nittos for a certain price through my local discount tire and if not then I'll run the Pirellis.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Can't wait to see them installed. When will you know?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

w


Smurfenstein said:


> Earlier today I picked up my rims, and took a picture of them with my phone as a mini teaser until I get them installed next week(going to be out of town during then). They are 18x8.5" rim that cost me $556 before tax purchased directly from the dealer which is located in L.A. I had them shipped up to Sacramento and only cost me 600 flat to walk them out the door, compared to CarID's price of 672 after de-selecting the Cruze as they don't allow you to order the 18s for our car. Needlesws to say, I cant wait to get them installed and I'm going to have my cousin take some quality photos after a wash n wax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Beauty man! Can't wait to see 'em on.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> I lived in sac. for 25 years I really miss the weather there .I am in chicago now the money is better , but the weather here is atrcious.I could sure use some good news from out west they finally building that stadium down town along the old rail yard by chance.
> Those are sweet looking wheels ,


I myself live in San Jose, so I don't really know much about Sacramento past what my friend tells me, and she lives in Elk Grove. I do agree that Chicago's weather is horrid though, my mom's cousin used to live there and would walk to the supermarket from home, and after just a year or two she ended up getting frostbite in her fingers once. I love the bay, because the weather is perfect year round, and its only a short 2-3 hour drive to Tahoe to go boarding.

@Mick: I'm going to be ordering my wheels later today and I should have them installed either Tuesday or Wednesday next week. When I get them installed I might do a second teaser before I get my cousin to do the shoot over next weekend.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

225/40 are small,if you plan to run a decent height.if you wanna be slammed go for it,you will be super low though.
imo run a 215/45 if you dont wanna be super low.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, I finally got a set of motivos shipped and the rims installed today. It started to rain an hour ago and I'm going to have my cousin do a mini shoot over the weekend when it gets a little nicer out to post full pictures. But in the meantime, heres teaser #2:


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Whats the offset? 35?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Ahhh fancy, what size tire did you go with?

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

They're a 40 offset rim running a 235/45 tire.

The offset is as high as you can go before you start to run into problems, I'm about a finger's distance between my rim and the strut, as well as roughly 6-8mm from touching the calipers on the front two wheels. I'm thinking about eventually getting a set of BWR extended studs and a 5 or 10mm hub-centric spacer.

My thoughts on this is that the slammed Cruze has been done, but I'm going to get some rally style mud flaps like on Starchy's Cruze, lower my Cruze until there's about 5mm of distance between my tires/fenders, and I'm gonna rock the rally look with a little bit of poke.

As a side note, I did the photo shoot today with my cousin and he's currently editing the photos and uploading them to his site, at which time he will e-mail them to me and I'll post a thread in the media section.


----------

